# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Dashuritë e shkrimtarëve tanë

## Brari

tirana observer

Dashuritë e Kadaresë, Agollit, Lasgushit, Kutelit, Shuteriqit, Kokonës e Vrionit 


Si dashuronin shkrimtarët, historitë   





Dorina topollaj, Qamil xhani

Nëse tradita do që dashuria t'i bëjë njerëzit më të bukur, në këtë rast janë ata që e bëjnë më të bukur dashurinë. Dashuritë e njerëzve të letrave s'mund të jenë kurrsesi më pak të bukura se veprat e tyre. "Dhe ndryshim ndërmjet teje dhe meje s'ka. Si të ketë kur Zoti na ka falur për njëri-tjetrin që në fillim të jetës sonë?! Je aq e ëmbël sa mund të shijojë zemra ime, e etuar për vashën e vërtetë shqiptare të këngëve të mija", i shkruan Lasgushi në qershor të 1939-s yllit të tij të zemrës, vetëm disa ditë pasi ishte martuar me të. Po aq e bukur është edhe shprehja e dashurisë, nga bashkëshortja e tij Nafija, një poeteshë, leshverdhë, siç shkruan Lasgushi, që asokohe ishte nxënëse tek "Nëna Mbretëreshë". "Lasgush! Nuk mund të të quaj të dashur sepse ti s'më je i dashur, përbri emrit t'ënd s'mund të vë shpirt, i vyer, i shtrejtë sepse s'më je asgjë nga këto ajo që dua të vë pranë emrit Lasgush, d.m.th ajo fjalë që ndjej të ta përshtas nga dashurija nuk ekziston-ose nuk di ta gjej. S'dij të gjej cila fjalë tregon ma shumë dashuri. Ti mund ta gjejsh cila ësht?", i shkruan plot ndjenjë poetesha e re, gjeniut të letrave shqipe. Një dashuri shumë interesante është edhe ajo mes Ismail dhe Helena Kadaresë. Ajo një vajzë e re, që adhuronte shkrimtarin e madh, e guxon t'i dërgojë edhe një letër atje në Moskë, që të lexonte një krijim të saj. Ndërsa ai, një djalë modern, me famë e i paparashikueshëm. A s'ishte i tillë Kadareja, kur i shkoi Helenës së bukur në konvikt në Qytetin Studenti dhe nxori një brisk, e ashtu pa folur e papandehur i preu një pjesë të gërshetit, dhe veprimin-habi e shoqëroi me fjalët "e dua për kujtim". Apo kur i shkoi në shtëpinë e prindërve në Elbasan dhe ndërsa të gjithë kujtuan se do t'i kërkonte dorën, ai ia këputi gjumit pa e hapur fare muhabetin e shumëpritur. Dasma e tyre, në vitin 1963 do të lidhte përjetë edhe Dritëro e Sadije Agollin. I ftuari i dhëndrit dhe e ftuara e nuses do të bëheshin dhëndër e nuse vetë, vetëm dy vjet më pas, në vitin 1965, e natën e parë të martesës do ta kalonin në kolltukun tresh në ballkon, pasi e gjithë shtëpia ishte mbushur me njerëz. 
Vedat dhe Niri Kokona
Një histori përrallash është edhe ajo mes Vedat e Niri Kokonës. Ajo një studente simpatike, e ai një djalë tërheqës që në "kthetrat e martesës" s'donte të binte kurrsesi. Por kurthi i ëmbël i dashurisë e rrëmbeu pikërisht me atë vajzën, që aq e aq herë ia kishin sugjeruar motra me bashkëshortin e saj. "Mbrëmë kur rashë të flija në shtratin tim, pranë shtratit ku fjete ti, nuk ishte e mundur të më zinte gjumi. Jam kthyer dhe rrotulluar shumë herë në shtratin tim dhe, më në fund, u ngrita dhe u shtriva në shtratin tënd, për të marrë erën tënde dhe që të më dukej sikur kisha ikur unë dhe jo ti dhe këtë zbrazëtirë që më ke lënë në shpirt ta kesh ti e jo unë", shkruan Kokona pas atij takimi të bukur, që ishte parathënia e martesës së tyre në vitin 1941. 
Dashuritë e trishta 
Një dashuri e trishtë është ajo mes Mitrush Kutelit dhe korçares së bukur Eftipisë. Një vit pas martesës së tyre, Kutelin e burgosën. Ja çfarë i shkruan ai, të dashurës bashkëshorte të tij: "Kaq afër jemi, por kaq larg,/ Të lutem mos më prit/ Na ndajnë terre rreth e qark/ Dhe yll për mua s'ndrit". Eftipia dhe fëmijët e tyre, ishin të vetmit yje që ndriçuan jetën e shkrimtarit të madh shqiptar. Po kështu edhe tek Petro Marko. "Heminguej" shqiptar dhe bashkëshortja e tij, Safo, do kalonte në një kalvar të ngjashëm. Në "Intervistë me vetveten" ai do të rrëfejë gjithë historinë e dhimbshme të dashurisë, e cila filloi bukur. Që në takimin e parë, Petro Marko i propozoi piktores së bukur për martesë. Dhe s'u pendua kurrë. Ata ishin prerë për njëri-tjetrin. Kështu edhe Dhimitër e Mynever Shuteriqi. Çifti tipik, që nëse do shikoje njërin, duhet të ktheje kokën përqark për të "gjetur" tjetrin. E për çfarë tjetër, në mos për dashurinë, mund ta shesë një shkrimtar makinën e tij të shkrimit, edhe kur kjo është e vetmja gjë që i kishte mbetur në këtë botë? Dashuria i dha forcë Jusuf Vrionit, përkthyesi i letrave shqipe, i sapo kthyer asokohe nga internimi, të vazhdonte përpara. Një dashuri me emrin Agi, që edhe në moshë të vonë, i fali ndjenjat më të bukura.

Kur Kadareja i preu gershetin Elenes

Dashuria me një shkrimtar të madh, duhet të jetë dashuri e madhe. Dhe Ismail Kadare me Elena Kadarenë nuk e kanë prishur rregullin. As me faktin që kontakti i parë mes tyre nisi nga një letër që vajza adoleshente nga Elbasani ia dërgonte studentit në Moskë, afro 50 vjet më parë, për t'i lexuar një tregim të saj në gazetën "Zëri i Rinisë". As kur ai e takoi për herë të parë dhe ajo shtangu me të folurën snobe që Ismaili tregoi në sy të një kushëriri. As kur i shkoi në konvikt në Qytetin Studenti dhe nxori një brisk, e ashtu pa folur e papandehur i preu një pjesë të gërshetit, dhe veprimin-habi e shoqëroi me fjalët "e dua për kujtim". As kur i shkoi në shtëpinë e prindërve në Elbasan dhe të gjithë kujtuan se do t'i kërkonte dorën, ndërsa ai vetëm fjeti gjumë atje pa e hapur fare muhabetin e shumëpritur. As kur një ditë të bukur i dërguan familjeve nga një telegram ku njoftonin se ishin fejuar, një veprim-çudi i asaj kohe, e as kur bënë ceremoninë e dasmës me kushtin që të gjithë të ftuarit të mos ishin me bashkëshortët. Shumë varën buzët nga ky kusht, por beqarët u kënaqën pa masë. Mes tyre ishin edhe Dritëroi dhe Sadija, dy miqtë e vjetër të çiftit Kadare, që u njohën pikërisht në atë dasmë të kolegut dhe mikut të tyre. Çifti ishte nga më interesantët. Ajo një bionde e bukur rrëzëllitëse, ai një shkrimtar race gjithnjë në rritje. Të dy të një ere që frynte në Shqipërinë e viteve '60. Pak erë Moske, pak erë Perëndimi dhe me shumicë erë dashurie. Të një dashurie të papërsëritshme. Me të bukurat dhe të papriturat e saj. Me tallazet dhe emocionet plot ndjenjë. Për të vërtetuar përherë edhe tashmë që Ismail Kadare ka kaluar të 70-at dhe ajo të 65-at, se dashuria me një shkrimtar të madh është një dashuri e madhe.

Njohja e driteroit me sadijen ne dasmen e Kadarese

Dasma e Ismail Kadaresë në vitin 1963 ishte edhe fillimi i një dashurie që do t'i çonte në martesë Dritëro dhe Sadije Agollin. Ajo ishte e ftuara nga ana e nuses, Helenës, ndërsa shkrimtari i madh, i ftuari i dhëndrit. "Ç'është kjo elbasanllie e bukur me bel të hollë?", i ka thënë Dritëroi vajzës me të cilën po prezantohej. "Nuk është elbasanllie Dritëro, por është shkodrane", ia ka kthyer aty për aty Naum Prifti. Dritëro Agolli ishte atëherë 32 vjeç, ndërsa Sadija 21, një diferencë që ata s'e ndien kurrë të krijonte distancë mes tyre. "Kishte filluar dasma dhe të gjithë ngriheshin në vallëzim, por Dritëroi ndryshe nga të tjerët nuk ngrihej", kishte vërejtur Sadija atë të diel. Në atë kohë, Dritëroi sapo ishte ndarë nga gruaja e tij ruse, e cila kishte ikur nga Shqipëria pas prishjes së marrëdhënieve me sovjetikët. "Unë shkova dhe e ngrita në vallëzim, pas kësaj ne filluam të takoheshim dhe të dilnim", kujton Sadija. Pas dy vitesh, çifti vendos të martohet. Një dasmë tradicionale me të afërm e me dolli, ku aq shumë njerëz kishte sa çifti s'kishte as vend ku të flinte. "Atëherë morëm një kolltuk trevendësh dhe e vendosëm në ballkon dhe aty fjetëm bashkë me Sadijen dhe kaluam natën e parë zyrtare si burrë e grua derisa u zbardh mëngjesi", kujton shkrimtari i njohur, që prej më se 30 vjetësh gdhihet e ngryset me dashurinë e tij, Sadijen.

Dashuria e Jusuf Vrionit pas internimit

Ishte aristokrati i fundit shqiptar. Një personalitet magjepsës për të cilin kolegët kanë thënë se rrallëherë i vjen letërsisë shqipe. Ka qenë 43 vjeç kur gjeniu do të njihej me Agin, në verën e vitit 1959, gruaja që do të kthehej më vonë në bashkëshorte. Në kujtimet e saj Agi tregon se është njohur rastësisht, një ditë e diel korriku në plazhin e Durrësit. Më pas të dy do të kalonin të gjitha vuajtjet e sistemit dhe dënimet që iu dhanë Vrionit nga diktatura. I sapo kthyer nga internimi në fshatrat e Fierit, Jusuf Vrioni shkruan në kujtimet e tij për njohjen me Agin, se tashmë kishte një arsye më tepër për të punuar. Një dashuri e ardhur vonë në jetën e aristokratit që kish njohur sallonet mondane të Italisë, Parisit dhe kryeqyteteve të tjera të Evropës, por që do të kishte jo më pak pasion dhe ndjenjë. Pas gjashtë vitesh çiftit i lind një djalë, të cilin e quajnë Alan. Por lidhja e Jusufit me Agin duket se i solli jo pak fat përkthyesit të njohur. Pas martesës ai zhvendoset nga Fieri në Tiranë, ku dhe nis punën si përkthyes. Më pas do të njihej me Kadarenë dhe do të realizonte përkthimin e librit të tij të parë në frëngjisht "Gjenerali i Ushtrisë së Vdekur". Për 40 vite Jusufi jetoi me Agin deri sa vdiq në Francë, në vitin 2001.

Ylli i zemres se LASGUSH PORADECIt

Historia e tyre e dashurisë është po aq e bukur sa lirikat e tij. Poeti i dashurisë e njohu Nafijen atëherë kur po shkruante gjithnjë e më pak, pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore kur Shqipëria po zvogëlohej gjithnjë e më shumë nga izolimi e nga pamundësitë për të udhëtuar në botë. Njohja e tyre është bërë shumë vonë publike, nga botimi që bënë vajzat e tyre të letërkëmbimit të çiftit të viteve '40. Kështu nga to del që Nafija dhe Lasgushi për herë të parë takohen në Shkollën e Vizatimit në Tiranë, në vitin 1937. Një grup poeteshash të shkollës "Nëna Mbretëreshë" vizitojnë një ekspozitë aty ku Lasgushi jepte mësime vizatimi. Para këtij takimi ai kishte lexuar poezitë e Nafijes. Drejtori i shkollës ia prezantoi. Ja çfarë do t'i shkruante së ëmës Llazari, zonjës Kostandina Gusho, për vajzën që do të bëhej gruaja e jetës: "Nëna ime e dashur, duke dashur të martohem me një çupë pe shkolle që më ka hije, kërkoj lejën t'ënde. Eshtë një lesh-verdhë e hollë, ashtu siç më pëlqen mua, por më shumë se këto më pëlqen mendja dhe shpirti i saj. Unë me çupën jam njohur përpara dy vjetëve kur ajo ishte nxënëse në klasën e tetë...". U fejuan dhe në qershor të vitit 1939 vunë kurorë civile në bashkinë e Durrësit. Lindja e dy vajzave e lumturuan çiftin. "Ime më e ka adhuruar tim atë", tregon vajza e tyre. Bashkëshortja e poetit vdes në Pogradec në 3 gusht 1983, pesë vjet para tij. Ai është zgjuar i tmerruar tek ka parë se e shoqja po jepte shpirt. Ishin të dy në një shtrat. Kur trupi u nda nga shpirti, ai, poeti i madh nuk reshtte së puthuri këmbët e duart e së shoqes.

Propozimi I petro markos ne takimin e pare

Ajo ishte një piktore e bukur dhe e talentuar. Ai një gazetar që kishte luftuar në Spanjë dhe drejtonte gazetën "Bashkimi". Poeti që kishte parë vuajtjet e luftës nuk kish si të mos i bënte përshtypje bukuroshja që donte të punonte në gazetë. Ndaj nuk zgjati shumë, por në takimin e parë, Petro Marko i propozon asaj për martesë. Ishte një dashuri me shikim të parë dhe dy të rinjtë nuk do ta braktisnin njëri-tjetrin dhe në ditët më të vështira të tyre. Nga këtu do të lindte një histori që u përjetua në vargjet dhe prozën e Petro Markos. Në librin "Intervistë me vetveten", Marko rrëfen gjithë historinë e dhimbshme të dashurisë së tij me Safon. Një dashuri që Marko e ktheu në monument letrar. Janë me dhjetëra poezitë që Marko i ka kushtuar bashkëshortes së tij me të cilën pati dy fëmijë, Aranitën dhe Jamarbërin. Si gjithë jeta e shkrimtarëve të kohës së diktaturës edhe historia e Petros me Safon do të kalonte kalvarin e vuajtjeve. Kur Petro ishte në burg nën vëzhgim të rreptë, Safo i dërgonte letra të fshehura në ushqime apo mesazhe të shkruara në kapakët e enëve.

Dashuria e dhimbshme e Dhimiter Paskos

Një dashuri që i tejkalon masat e njerëzores, gati si në prozën e Kutelit (Dhimitër Paskos) të gërshetuar mes reales dhe magjikes. Një lidhje që i provon të gjitha, që nga ditët e lumtura dhe deri në vuajtjet, burgosjet, internimet, që do ta shoqëronin shkrimtarin gjatë jetës. Eftipi Skëndo ishte një nga vajzat më të bukura në Korçë dhe punonte si mësuese në gjimnazin e qytetit. Ndërsa Dhimiri, veç sharmit djaloshar, ishte dhe ajka e elitës së qytetit që në atë kohë cilësohej si "Parisi i Vogël". Të lindur të dy në një ditë, në 13 shtator, Dhimitri dhe Eftipia ishin bërë për njëri-tjetrin. Dashuria e tyre do të kurorëzohej me martesë në vitin 1946 dhe patën tre fëmijë. Por si në veprat e Paskos historia e tyre do të ngjante me historitë e "Një mijë e një netëve". Një vit pas martesës, në 16 maj 1947, Mitrush Kutelin e burgosën dhe e dërguan në kampin shfarosës të Vloçishtit në Maliq. Në këtë kohë Kuteli i dërgonte gruas një poezi ku i kërkonte të largohej nga ai. "Kaq afër jemi, por kaq larg,/ Të lutem mos më prit/ Na ndajnë terre rreth e qark/ Dhe yll për mua s'ndrit". Për dy vite Eftipia e ndoqi Kutelin në të gjitha kampet ku ai vuajti dënimin deri sa ai u lirua në prill të vitit 1949 dhe internimet që e ndoqën gjatë gjithë jetës. 

Makina e shkrimit qe shiti Shuteriqi per dashurine

Ata nuk ndaheshin kurrë nga njëri-tjetri. Nëse do shikoje Dhimitrin, duhet të ktheje kokën përqark për të "gjetur" Myneverin. Tani që ai s'është më, ajo e ka gjetur një mënyrë që të jetojë sërish me të. Me kujtimet e tij, me librat dhe fjalët e lëna në ditar, fotografitë e vendosura në çdo cep të shtëpisë dhe me dashurinë që e ruan të freskët, ashtu si para 60 e ca vjetëve. Atëherë kur u njohën ishin të dy shumë të rinj, por po ashtu mbetën edhe shumë vite më pas. Ja çfarë shkruan shkrimtari i njohur për bashkëshorten e tij në ditarin që ka mbajtur më 21 qershor të vitit 2001. "Sot, Myneveri mbushi 77 vjeç. Dhe mua më dukesh po e re! Memoria, humori, gjallëria e saj, po njësoj. Është shëndoshur pak, po jo si njerëzit që trashen e rëndohen me moshën, përkundrazi, i vete. Kur vinte, në rini të saj, dita e lindjes të saj, 21 qershori, - Dita e parë e Verës, kjo ditë, le të ishin pjekur qershitë e mushmollat e fiqtë shëngjinës, i sillte përsëri freskinë e saj të habitshme, veç e përtërin sot, nuk e plak...". Dashuria e tyre bazohej në miqësinë e tyre të fortë dhe në sakrificë. "Kur isha shumë e re pata një sëmundje shumë të rëndë. Në atë kohë në Shqipëri nuk kishte ilaçe dhe gjendja ekonomike e vendit ishte shumë e rëndë. Për të më ndihmuar mua shiti të gjitha gjërat, madje edhe gjënë më të shtrenjtë që kishte, makinën e shkrimit, që e kishte marrë me vete nga Franca", tregon Myneveri në një intervistë dhënë për gazetën "Tirana Observer". Çifti Shuteriqi kanë tre fëmijë, dy vajza dhe një djalë.

Niri, dashuria ne rome e Vedat kokones

Ishte viti 1940. Ai ishte mësues i Shqipes dhe Frëngjishtes në gjimnazin e Tiranës, ndërsa ajo një studente në Itali. Vedatit i kishin hedhur prej kohësh disa fjalë për Nirin, vajzën e Toptanajve, por atëherë shkrimtari i njohur as që mendonte të martohej dhe të flakte "lirinë". Por e gjitha kjo, para takimit të rastësishëm në shatërvanin e sheshit "Skënderbej". "Nirin e kisha parë disa herë para nja katër vjetëve, kur mund të ishte nja 14 vjeçe. M'u duk sikur dikush më dha një flakurismë sa më lëshuan sytë xixa, jo aq nga bukuria, por nga ajo jetë e gjallëri...". Kështu shkruan për takimin e parë në librin "Endur në tisin e kohës" Vedat Kokona për dashurinë e jetës së tij. Pas këtij takimi, ata udhëtojnë në të njëjtin avion për në Romë, e madje flenë në të njëjtin hotel e në të njëjtën dhomë. "Kur e pashë ashtu të shtrirë, me ata flokë të artë, atë fytyrë të freskët, ato llërë gjysmëlakuriq...... Ndenja një copë herë të madhe duke e soditur me ëndje dhe me etje, si ai i djeguri nga etja përpara qelqit të kristaltë me ujë të freskët, por të cilën ia kanë ndaluar ta pijë. U shtriva në shtratin tim". Këto janë disa copëza të asaj nate, ku në zemrën e Kokonës u brumos dashuria për Nirin. Më 3 gusht të vitit 1941 ata martohen dhe kalojnë një muaj mjalti, që shkrimtari i përmbledh me fjalët e poetit Ali Asllani, "Amore, felicita".

----------


## mondishall

Faleminderit Brari qe solle ketu pjesen me njerezore te shkrimtareve, dashurine! Me respekt mondishall

----------


## hope31

interesante vertet

----------


## bili99

Ah...Dashuria...perjetim i vecante ishte per mua leximi i ketij shkrimi ..mbi dashurine e personaliteteve  qe jane pasqyra e kultures shqiptare..zemres, shpirtit ,karakterit kombetare dhe fisnikerise njerezore-Dashurise...
Sec me pickoi zemra per dashurine e internuar te Dhimiter Paskos..tek lexoja parafytyroja Eftipine qe ndiqte te dashurin si nje rreze dielli  qe i ndritete trupin dhe shpirtin Dhimitrit dhe i mbante gjalle shpresen per jeten...mbijetesen....

.....Dhe per makinen e shkrimit  te Dh.Shuteriqit..me pikoi edhe nje lot............
..................................................  ..................................................  .........
Me nje fjali u dashurova ne dashurine edhe me teper.....
Se di si te te falenderoj   TY Brari ...shume falemnderit...dashuria percjellt jeten tende.

Me nderime per  Dashurine e Medhe  ,
bili99

----------


## Brari

mos me falenderoni mua.. por klimen demokratike qe ka sot shqiperia e cila klime krijon hapsiren qe jo vetem ata qe e kishin te lejuar te tregonin llav storet e tyre ti tregojne prape (pra ai grusht shkrimtaresh rreth oborrit) por dhe te tjere qe i ngrysen ditet me te mira te jetes se tyre nen tmerrin e gazit te deges se po i vjen sot a neser prëma..
ne qe e dime ate kohe e dime se c'varferi e tmerrshme shpirterore pasqyrohej ne mediat e asaj kohe dhe kuptojme se c'lum  i madh po derdhet ne kto vite mbushur me ato qe nuk  u than dot ne 50 vitet inkuizitore..

e qe te jemi te sinqerte.. duhet ti jemi mirnjohes atyre qe e sollen kte klime.. 
dhe ata kan nji emer qe i perfaqson.. Azem Hajdari..

Pa Azem Hajdar sdo dinim kurre se cdashurira ka pasur Vedati apo mitrushi apo Konica apo Musineja etjetj etj..

Dhe sot Mafia nuk i jep 2 metra per nje cop memorial  te ndjerit Azem.. dhe kto dit po ajo Mafi dhe ate te shkrete lapidar ja prishi mu nen hundet e PD-se dhe asnje njeri i pendes nuk foli.. sepse mafia do grataciela ne pronesi .. dhe dhe aty tek ai cop vend i shenjte vuri buldozerat qe te fitoje e njekohesisht te cfryje urrejtjen shtazarake per pioneierin e madh te kohve te reja per shqiptaret..



dhe Mafia e ka emrin edvin tahiro shals erion e vampiro nerjako arap sallako moisi blusho pocaqi..

keshtu punet..

----------


## mondishall

Mohimi i mohuesve te historise shqiptare dhe percudnuesve te se vertetave qe solli klima demokratike ne Shqiperi, po behet cdo dite e me teper nga njerezit e pamolepsur dhe te perkushtuar per ardhmerine e vendit. Po c'them dhe une keshtu! Keta mohuesa te paskrupullt, po vetmohohen ore e cast me bemat e tyre te mbrapshta, qe duan ta lene ne vendnumuro-ne e para 1990-es nje shtet e popull te etur per demokraci e perparim bashkekohor. 
Me falni qe dola nga tema, duke ju lene ne te drejten e shuarjes se ketij mesazhi pa kurrfare reagimi merzites. Pershendetje te gjitheve, ne vecanti brarit qe eshte sebepi i kesaj teme.

----------


## Mystica

Ditarët dhe korrespondenca intime e poetit
Në vargje të gjithë ia kemi lexuar mendimet për dashurinë. Po si dashuronte Lasgush Poradeci? Si ia shprehte ai dashurinë vajzës me të cilën lidhi jetën, Nafijes. Poeti dhe Nafija, nxënëse në Institutin Nana Mbretëreshë, shkëmbenin letra plot pasion në vitin 1939. Ajo e quan Lasgushi i em, shpirti i em, ndërsa ai Nafija ime e dashur e më vonë edhe me emrin e përkëdhelisë Shqipe. Përshkruan takimin e parë, puthjen, prekjet e turpshme, 1000 përkëdheljet...Të gjitha këto përshkruhen në ditarët dhe korrespondencën intime që të bijat, Kostandina dhe Marie Gusho i kanë botuar për ti ndarë me lexuesit. Poetin e ëmbël të dashurisë e kishin ëndërruar e dashuruar në largësi, pse jo edhe nga afër, shumë nga vajzat e Institutit Nana Mbretëreshë. Dikush kish pasur një korrespondencë shpresëdhënëse, e dikush tjetër kish guxuar të shkonte në dhomën e tij duke dalë fshehurazi nga konvikti. Po fati do të kishte përkëdhelur vetëm Nafije Memën, vajzën e hijshme, me lëkurën e bardhë, me flokët e mrekullueshme të verdha me onde. Më poshtë kemi përzgjedhur vetëm pak nga letrat që ata i drejtonin njëri-tjetrit në vitet e para të njohjes.



Zonjushës Nafije Mema,

Durrës

Tiranë, më 13 Qershor 1939

E dashur Nafije, 

Sot kur po ti shkruaj për të parën herë këto radhë, ndjej se jam i pafuqishmë të të them atë që kam në zemër. Një dobësi më zotëron. Sa i dobët paskam qënë për të çfaqur ato që dua. Ku është them tashi mjeshtëria e pendës. Ajo sot ka zbritur fellë në shpirt, më ka lënë prej gazit pa fjalë, dhe prandaj dyke ti shkruar këto rradhë dua vetëm që dhe ti të ndjesh atë lumturi të heshtur, të mbushur me dritë, që ka zënë vendin e fjalëve në fund të zemrës sime.

E sjell ndërmënd pjekjen tonë të parë të 25-vjetorit, që ashtu e kish vendosur Zoti, ëndërimet e mija pas vashës shqiptare të vërtetë, përpjekjet e durimshume pas saj-dhe ja, Nafije, Nafija ime, tashi them se Zoti që është Dashuri nuk shpjetohet kurrë të na çpërblejë më në fund.

Jam i lumtur që të poqa dhe të njoha më të vogël atëhere, që të kërkova dhe të gjeta si pëllumbeshë të ritur tashi, që piva prej gojës tënde dhe ti putha syçkat e ëmbëla. Në këtë letër po mbyll sot me kujdes vetëm lumtërinë time, që ta ndjesh edhe ti, dyke qënë unë i pafuqishmë sot për tjetër gjë. 

Shumë të fala të dërgon Lasgushi yt 

***

Durrës 13. VI.1939

Lasgush i dashur!

Letra e yte e dashur aq sa je dhe ti vetë më solli brenda nji gëzim e nji hare që më bani të lumtur. Në çast po vihem të kryj të parën detyrë e dëshirë të zemrës seme që asht Letra për ty. 

Më mungon zotsija e të shprehunit bukur e për kët duhet tmë falësh pa të kërkue ndjesë, tuj e dit ju vetë ndryshimin ndermejt teje e meje. E ndjej veten shumë të dobët para teje e sidomos sot, që ndjenja asht më e fortë. 

E sjell mirë ndërmend pjekjen tonë të parë të ditës së 25-vjetorit. (Kohë gëzimi për ne shqiptarët, kujtimi i së cilës ka fuqi të ndërhyj dhe në mes të këtij gëzimi e tmë dridh për një çast).  

Më kujtohet dhe ma e gjithë dita e 12 qershorit ku u pjekim për të dytën herë në shtëpinë time të vogël. E quaj të shejt këtë ditë në të cilën Zoti kish vendosur të lidh jetën tuej me timen. Ësht dita në të cilën fati më pëshpëriti në vesh: Ja Lasgushi i yt, që do të jetë ngushëllim, gëzim e gjithçka për ty...

Dita më kaloj e ndryshme nga të tjerat. Më ndodhi nji ngjarje më e fort dhe e dashur nga ditët e zakonshme. Gjurmët e kësaj dite u thithën në qetësinë e mbrëmjes e kujtimi i ditës më pushtoj krejtësisht. Më delte parasysh kryetrimi i andrave të mija që e fitova atë ditë, fytyra e Lasgushit...e mbi të gjitha kujtimi e çudija e pa pritur e puthjes së parë që akoma më ngjeth trupin e për një kohë më len të këputun. 

Isha nata e parë që i lutesha Zotit më parë për Një Tjetër se sa për vehte. Lutesha për jetë dhe dashuri të përhershme deri në çastin e fundit. Lutesha që fati i bardh tna nënqesh përherë e ta mbaj dorën mbi krye tonë. 

Me dashuri Nafije.   

***

Tiranë, e Djelë 2 Korrik 1939: 

Ora 8.5, mëngjes u nisa për Durrës, ora 9.30 vajta ne Nafija. Pas drekës ora 2 u shtriva në shtrat (larg dritares), Nafija më ndjenji mbanë shtratit, pastaj ra në shtrat me mua(më të djathtën time) dhe u pushuam ashtu një hof: unë i-a hodha krahun nënë qafë, ajo e futi kokën në gjirin tim; kur u sgjuam e mora nër kraha, i-a skuqa faqkat së puthuri dhe lëpiri gushën, sytë me 100 përkëdhelje. Më 6-8 baritmë anës detit përkrah. Në shtrat më lëçiti 3 vjersha të saj, pas darkës fjeti në shtratin tim, u sgjuam më 11 para mesnatës, biseduam pak, pastaj fjetmë. 

Më 6 korrik, E Enten, më 7.30 të mëngjesit ardhi Nafija në dhomën time. Më shkrojti: shpirtin tënd = Nafijen, shpirti im = Lasgushi. Më 3 u nismë, më 4.10 harimë në Durrës.

Më 5,40 filluam, më 6.10 mbaruam celebrimin e martesës në Bashki. Kur u kthyem në shtëpi të Nafijes i vura në gisht unaskën me brilant prej floriri të bardhë. Natën 6 dyke u gëdhirë më 7 Nafija ma futi dorën në gji. I vura byzylykun prej ari. Desha ti-a fut edhe unë dorën, nuk më la, u zemërova. passi shkoj të flerë, ardhi 5 herë në dhomën time që të më pajtojë, më në fund ardhi fjetmë bashkë, më 3 pas mesnate më tha se kish turp prandaj sma la dorën. Fjetmë pa bashkim trupor. 

Më 7 Korrik, të Premten, ora 1.30-4.30, u shtrimë në shtrat bashkë, pa bashkim trupor. E zhveshi gjirin me turp të math. Gjiri i saj një parajsë vajzërore, mezi ka zënë të fryhet, cickat skanë maja. U përkëdhelëm me 1000 mënyra: Puthmë dhe këtu theshte, edhe këtu; bëmë një vurratë këtu(në llërën lart) dhe këtu, edhe një, edhe një. Ora 5.30. qau, qava. 

Më 7 Korrik, ora 8.30 baritmë, ndenjmë në lulishte. Më 6 Korrik ora 6.30-9.30 ndenjë në lulishte. Më 7 Korrik natën dyke u gdhirë më 8 fjetmë bashkë, me bashkim trupor, pa bashkim virgjëror. Nafija përkëdheleshe shumë, çuditesha për të gjitha, sdinte, e mora prej shtratit në divan, vura llambën, në këtë natë sbathi me turp të math dhe breçkat: trupi i saj një bukuri për tu çmëndur, i bie erë shumë të mirë, u puthmë, gojë e trup me 1000 mënyra. Më tre pas mesnate, u sgjuam dhe u përkëdhelëm(të zhveshur) me 1000 mënyra. Më ora 6 fjetmë pak të lodhur. 

Tiranë, e Martë 7 Nëndor 1939:

Sot pashë me dhembje se ma kanë vjedhur unazën e fejesës që më dha Shqipja me nënshkrim: N.M. 12.6.9. U trondita fort, po e mbajta veten. Dje e kisha në xhep, sor se kam. Ma ka marrë, sigurisht, Velika(që dyke humbur unazën, a mos ndahem me Shqipen(shën. Nafija)) ose i biri Petraqi). Po pastaj thashë: pse tronditem?, fatin e kam unë në dorë, nuk më ndan dot humbja e unazës, më mban bashkuar Zoti që kam në vete. Para dreke Shqipja më telefonoj nga Durrësi në Liceun e Tiranës; pse si kam shkruar letër, ishte brengosur shumë, i thashë nesër do vi në Shënavlash. 

***

Durrës, 11. I. 1940

Lasgush i em i dashur,

U ndave i zemëruar me mua nga punët e parregullta të mija. Kjo gjë më rëndon e më bën të vuaj për dita më shum. Çdo ças e mallkoj veten që nuk mund të të kënaq, që nuk jam e mirë, e lartë dhe e rregullt, ashtu si don dhe dëshiron të më kesh ti. Por dënimi i em, le të mos jetë, idhnimi, heshtja yte, lerma tia sgjedh vetë dënimin e vetes. ...e ky dënim që sgjedh unë, tue u mbështet në bujarinë tënde ësht: falja e gabimeve të mija le tu përgjigjet një dënim i ambël prej anës tënde. Dashurija e madhe e jonë duhet të mbetet e pandryshueshme...me qenë se ska si të shtohet më tepër, të paktën të mos dobësohet. Eja pra te Shqipja jote që të pushtoj me forcë, e të flejë me buzët e tua ndër të sajat.

Të dërgon lutje me pendesë dhe të puth ëmbël

Shqipja jote. 

/Gazeta Shqip/

----------


## Mystica

''E sjell ndërmënd pjekjen t’onë të parë të 25-vjetorit, që ashtu e kish vendosur Zoti, ëndërimet e mija pas vashës shqiptare të vërtetë, përpjekjet e durimshume pas saj-dhe ja, Nafije, Nafija ime, tashi them se Zoti që është Dashuri nuk shpjetohet kurrë të na çpërblejë më në fund'' 

te mrekullueshme.... si cdo gje tjeter e shkruar nga ai  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Shume interesant keta shprehjet e disa shkrimtarve,por une do doja qe edhe shkrimtaret qe jan anter te forumit te na shkruajn per dashurin e tyre si e takuan dhe si shprehen dashurin ndaj personit te zemres.E kam fjalen per Z.Agim Metbalen besoja,Mondishall,Riza Qato Agim Doci e tje e tje...
Jeni te gatshem te beni kete?*

----------


## Brari

Agim Doci o Xhen ka shkruar shum per dashurine ne Forum. 
Jan qindra poezi te shkurtra e te gjata te castit e te menduara gjat..

Sidomos poezit e mrekullushme qe ai ja kushtoj te dashures  se tij shoqes se jetes Teutes..

Lum ne qe kemi fat ta kemi  ne Forum e ta shijojme poezin e tij e mjer ata krimba qe kan guxuar ta fyejn Poetin e madh te fshehur prapa maska-nickave tyre..

Po dhe Boren e Bardhe thot populli e dh.jesin qente..

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po une i kam lexuar poezit e tij kushtuar te dashures,por doja tregime,kshu si nje perall psh.*

----------

